# Halloween treat arrives!



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, so it's a few days late... so what....










haven't opened them yet...







should I?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't be skeered!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats freakin sweet bro to enjoy them your gonna have to open them


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Try one and let em sleep--Nice pick up--


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice. But yeah, they are ready to smoke NOW. Have one, and put the rest to bed. Congrats.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pick up there! Glad you were able to get a box. I am sort of regretting picking up only two of em. :brick:

I'll be saving one till I get the whole collection together and I'm not sure what to do with the other... heh heh heh. 

Chris


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup Rick.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bastard!!!!!!!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

great pickup


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet pickup!! Better late than never!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Why buy them and not open them...I would say go ahead and open them. That way you can sample one and send the rest along to me for safe keeping....lol


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Wonderfully done! Congratulations on making that haul!

Enjoy your sticks.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome score! Definitely open them (check for dents) and light one up..........then another.........then another....... :biggrin:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

haven't opened them yet... should I?

You should send them to me!! I would love to inspect them for you bro:hungry:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

that looks awesome! where can I get those?


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

You my friend are a lucky lucky man. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

picked mine up from LJ Peretti in Boston - from the looks of their website, they may still have some

yes, I broke down and opened them, to check things out... didn't appear to be any dents that I could see, so perhaps the ribbon on my bundle wasn't so tight? 

smelled yummy, but I managed to restrain myself and put'em all in the humi to rest for a bit (considering they were mailed to me a week ago)  not to mention, I've got some good friends coming to visit this weekend, so just maybe I'll pull out a few to share


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pickup..enjoy


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pick-up!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome pick up Rick!! Try one or two and give the rest there time!! :decision:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet pick up there Rick!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You said it! Share with your friends when they come over. Then smoke the rest one every month, be a nice little treat for yourself!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i wouldnt mind seing that in a PIF hehe...no pressure tho


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet pick up!


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

awesome pick up...open it to at least smell them and undo the band. I noticed that the band left an indentation on a few of my cigars.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol anyone know any place that still has some?


----------



## rbrodefer (Apr 15, 2008)

Great pickup! Sounds like a good plan to me to share with friends.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't seen any in my travels. I'll be on the lookout :hungry:



luckyfitz13 said:


> lol anyone know any place that still has some?


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------

